# Что такое гендиректор метрополитета?



## PERSEE

здравствуйте,

mы переводим статью о велосипедах и не можем найти, что значит 'гендиректор метрополитета'. не могли бы вы нам объяснить значение этого выражения, и дать нам перевод.

спасиво вам!


----------



## Maroseika

Correct word is метрополитен. 
Гендиректор - генеральный директор.
But I wonder what can have all this to do with bycicles...


----------



## lectrice

метрополитен -* m**étropolitain* - *l**e métro*
Гендиректор - генеральный директор -*l**e directeur général*


----------



## PERSEE

Ах, да. Извините, я ошивился, слово действительно — _метрополитен_. Вся фраза этой статьи о московской велопараде была: "Сегодня в велопараде (...) приняла участие куча влиятельных чиновников, визнесменов, журналистов. *Гендиректор метрополитена*, глава департамента культуры, департамент транспорта почти в полном составе."

В конце концов, это просто значит "генералный директор метро"?


----------



## Maroseika

PERSEE said:


> Ах, да. Извините, я ошибся, слово действительно — _метрополитен_. Вся фраза этой статьи о московской велопараде была: "Сегодня в велопараде (...) приняла участие куча влиятельных чиновников, визнесменов, журналистов. *Гендиректор метрополитена*, глава департамента культуры, департамент транспорта почти в полном составе."
> 
> В конце концов, это просто значит "генералный директор метро"?


Метро - разговорное название, поэтому лучше "генеральный директор метрополитена". Правда, смесь канцелярского и разговорного языка в "приняла участие куча влиятельных чиновников" уже делает предложение стилистически плохим.
Парад - мужского рода.


----------



## PERSEE

Спасибо, Маroseika.

Что касается род слов как "парад", это трудно (и смешно) для нас французов. Русский язык, по тайным причинам*, часто решит изменить род французских слов он _импортирует_, как например "люстра" (*le* lustre).

* для того чтобы слово сконяется лучше, я ображаю.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Правда, смесь канцелярского и разговорного языка в "приняла участие куча влиятельных чиновников" уже делает предложение стилистически плохим.



Предложение стилистически великолепно, поскольку придает всему выражению ироническую окраску. Интерес к "велосипедному параду" у российских влиятельных чиновников (гендиректор метрополитена, департамент транспорта почти в полном составе) может быть вызван только исключительными обстоятельствами, граничащими с идиотизмом.



Maroseika said:


> Парад - мужского рода.


и нужно писать "о московском велопараде"


----------



## covar

PERSEE said:


> Спасибо, Маroseika.
> 
> Что касается рода  таких слов как "парад", это трудно (и смешно) для нас французов. Русский язык, по тайным причинам*, часто решит решает изменить род французских слов он _импортирует_ (???), как например "люстра" (*le* lustre).
> 
> * для того чтобы слово сконяется ( склонялось ???) лучше, я ображаю (воображаю _ou_ соображаю ???),



Русских, изучавших французский язык, эти "тайные причины"  различия рода совсем не волнуют. 
У нас "люстра" - женщина, у французов - мужик, ну и ладно!


----------



## Maroseika

PERSEE said:


> Спасибо, Маroseika.
> 
> Что касается рода слов как "парад", это трудно (и смешно) для нас французов. Русский язык, по тайным причинам*, часто решаит изменить род французских слов, которые он _заимствует_, как например "люстра" (*le* lustre).
> 
> * для того чтобы слово сконяется лучше, я соображаю.


 (но в таких случаях говорят "я думаю").

В случае люстры все претензии к немцам, это слово мы взяли у них, и там оно уже было мужского рода.
Что касается парада, тут дело в произношении. Французское слово parade звучит по-русски как слово мужского рода, поэтому никак не могло быть заимствовано в женском роде.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Предложение стилистически великолепно, поскольку придает всему выражению ироническую окраску.



Юмор такого рода я бы назвал журналистской пошлостью последнего разбора, но спор о вкусах, наверное, затевать не стоит.


----------



## covar

Source:
Дайте нам велодорожку!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Maroseika said:


> (но в таких случаях говорят "я думаю").
> 
> В случае люстры все претензии к немцам, это слово мы взяли у них, и там оно уже было мужского рода.
> Что касается парада, тут дело в произношении. Французское слово parade звучит по-русски как слово мужского рода, поэтому никак не могло быть заимствовано в женском роде.



Вы хотели сказать: "и там оно уже было женского рода"? Иначе Ваш ответ не имеет смысла.
Что Luster (употребляется в Австрии), что Kronleuchter в немецком мужского рода. Относительно недавние заимствования на -er в немецком, как прввило, мужского рода, хотя коренные (или воспринимающиеся как исконно немецкие) слова с этим окончанием бывают всех трёх родов: der Kleister, die Elster, das Fenster (fenestra). В некоторых случаях наблюдаются колебания рода слов.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

PERSEE said:


> Спасибо, Маroseika.
> 
> Что касается род слов как "парад", это трудно (и смешно) для нас французов. Русский язык, по тайным причинам*, часто решит изменить род французских слов он _импортирует_, как например "люстра" (*le* lustre).
> 
> * для того чтобы слово сконяется лучше, я ображаю.



"для того, чтобы слово было удобнее склонять, думается мне".

En russe, le genre qu'on assigne aux paroles dépend de la terminaison des paroles. Concrètement, la cause de la masculinité de la parade en russe se doit au fait que, pour l'oreille russe, la parole termine en consonne (dure), et toutes les paroles qui terminent en consonne et ne s'ecrivent pas avec un signe mou sont automatiquement classifiées comme masculine. Si la consonne finale est perçue comme molle et s'écrit donc avec un signe mou, le genre assigné peut être soit masculin sou féminin - même pour les paroles autochtone cela peut changer. Ainsi. "рысь" et "мозоль" étaient auparavant masculines, tandis qu'aujourd'hui ce sont des paroles féminines.  
Quant au lustre, il y a parfois des oscillations de genre grammatical: si une parole avec une combinaison de consonnes inhabituelle ou difficile à prononcer, les parlants peuvent résoudre le "problème" en ajoutant une voyelle, ce qui inévitablement change le genre grammatical: ci s'est "а" ou "я", la parole devient féminine, si c'est "о", "е" ou, plus rarement, "э", la parole devient neutre.

Et quant au péripéties du changement du genre grammaticales des paroles russes en français, nous ne vous demandons pas pourquoi la Volga et la vodka sont devenues des paroles masculines. Probablement parce que, en français, la majorité des fleuves et des boissons alcooliques sont masculines.

Pour que tu le saches: on ne traduit pas "j'imagine" avec "я воображаю" lorsqu'on exprime son opinion. Le verbe "воображать" est réservé aux situations dans lesquelles il s'agit d'imaginer quelque-chose à force de sa phantaisie ou bien lorsque notre imagination ou vanité nous feint quelque-chose qui ne correspond pas à la vérité.


----------



## Nanon

Angelo di fuoco said:


> la Volga et la vodka sont devenues des paroles masculines


Ces mots sont également féminins en français .


----------



## Maroseika

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Вы хотели сказать: "и там оно уже было женского рода"? Иначе Ваш ответ не имеет смысла.



Да, вы правы, не туда посмотрел. 
Значит, чисто фонетическая история - из-за нетипичного для русского языка стечения согласных в конце.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nanon said:


> Ces mots sont également féminins en français .


Y a-t-il quelque parole russe qui ait changé de genre grammatical en français? Moi, je ne connais que le "klioukva" (j'espère l'avoir écrit correctement) alias canneberge chez Makine dans "Le Testament français", e Makine pour moi ne compte pas vraiment comme auteur français selon ce que j'ai lu sur lui chez Tatiana Tolstaïa..


----------



## lectrice

*Le klioukva  - *можно найти в старых книгах -http://books.google.fr/books?id=3wS...d=0CD8Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=le klioukva&f=false
http://books.google.fr/books?id=8ZV...&ved=0CEYQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=klioukva&f=false
http://books.google.fr/books?id=_h1...d=0CFsQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=le klioukva&f=false

Другие слова русского происхождения* -
archine* - женского рода (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/archine)
*bélouga ou béluga *- мужского (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/bélouga)
*iconostase *- женского (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/iconostase)
*koulibiak -* мужского* (*http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/koulibiak)
*sterlet  - *мужского (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/sterlet)
*touloupe - *женского (http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionnaires/francais/touloupe/78647)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Спасибо, интересно!


----------



## Nanon

Le Kamtchatka, le kopeck... также мужского рода.
Le klioukva, la canneberge... C'est peut-être regrettable, mais de nos jours, presque tout le monde dit "le cranberry" !


----------

